# 10yo with cruciate tears



## Goldenoldies (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all. I am desperately searching for good advice / suggestions on what to do for my new adoptee. Long story short, I've had him two weeks and his back legs use has gotten worse. Diagnosed with cruciate tears in both knees and hip dysplasia in his right hip. Currently on carprofen & glucosamine/condroitin pills. His interest in kibble is gone, yet eats wet food... Still seems happy but the sparkle is gone. He used to bounce and he can't anymore. He has such trouble getting up & down & stairs (even one to come inside) are pretty much out of the question. No interest in toys or tennis balls anymore either.  it's $5000 for surgery & with being 10 & his hip... 

What can I do for him?!? He only enjoys his walks right now. What can info to keep him comfortable? What can I do to stop feeling guilty about making his situation worse? Are there any tips from those who have gone through this before?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Are you close to Kansas State University? Perhaps you could get a referral there? There is also hydrotherapy that could be an option. Here at Mizzou we have a hydrotherapy tank that we use- perhaps Kansas has one (or if you are close to the Missouri border, you could always make the trek to us). I wish you the best of luck with your pup.


----------



## Goldenoldies (Apr 14, 2014)

Wichita  I talked with my vet about some laser therapy. I wondered about the hydrotherapy... My vet does that but doesn't have a big enough tub. Cost is a concern to an extent. I was prepared for everything but mobility problems! Talk about being a naive first time adopter!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

The tank is heated and has a treadmill in it- so it is very easy on the joints. If surgery isn't an option, I have seen laser therapy work, or maybe even accupuncture could be something to consider as well.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

With cruciate tears - the only option is surgery to get your dog back to running and feeling good, having good quality of life. 

Is there any chance you can have at least one knee at a time done? Maybe start with the knee on the side with the worst hip - otherwise the hip gives out faster if it has the added weight. I know from experience, my golden had a cruciate and meniscus tear in his right knee, but his left hip was worse. After recovering from the knee surgery, his left hip gave out and he had surgery done on that hip. It gave him another year of running and playing before cancer claimed his life. 

Thank you for taking this poor fur baby in.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I take it he did not come from a golden retriever rescue group?


----------



## Goldenoldies (Apr 14, 2014)

Rainheart-- that sounds amazing. Wish we had one here. 

Crista-- no he didn't. From the humane society. His owner no longer had time for him so she left him there. As far as I know, there isn't a GR rescue in KS. 

I am meeting with a different vet on Wednesday and am excited to hear his suggestions & thoughts. We had a good day today though!


----------

